
Let's make static sites dynamic again –.sorta (With NextJS “preview-mode”) - jpohalloran
https://www.johalloran.dev/blog/nextjs-preview-mode
======
JohnFen
This made me laugh, so I had to share -- when I go to that site, I get a page
reading "An unexpected error has occurred."

I never get that from static sites.

~~~
jpohalloran
johalloran.dev? or tinacms.org? both are completely static! But tinacms.org
can switch to SSR in edit-mode.

~~~
JohnFen
This link: [https://www.johalloran.dev/blog/nextjs-preview-
mode](https://www.johalloran.dev/blog/nextjs-preview-mode)

It flashes the real content briefly, then immediately goes to a white screen
with that error message centered on it.

